# Spider Solitaire Winning Streak Ends



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
Winning streak of 38 games ends.

*

Longest streak for some time…

Longest is 46…

Fun game…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

High Score for me is 1200. Winning about half of the games.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I really don't care much about the High Score… if it happens, it happens.

I get a kick out of getting as many strings ready to with only ONE move to put away…
Then, click, click, click, etc. until the WIN happens!

*Only ONCE have I gotten ALL Eight ready to fire!*


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Never liked spider solitaire, my longest streak was 3 games and it always seems to rely on luck too much; that makes your streak really impressive to me. My preference is freecell, my old laptop had a streak of 94% win rate after 2500 games with 219 being my longest streak. Had a number of 150ish streaks. That game is an amazing way to kill time in meetings.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*derosa,*

It's NOT just Luck like it is the old fashioned Solitaire game.

I have a strategy and a few rules that I go by… that work 87% of the time. LOL

*Freecell… *

Never have been able to learn that game… I just spin my wheels doing nothing with that game…
... someday, I will have to try it again… I don't think this computer has it…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Joe ….........you need to go to the shop and eat some sawdust ….. NOW
from now on you are only entitled to be on the computer if you are online with L J …. 

have a great easter

Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Dennis… * LOL…*

I do* not* play it much during the day… just once in awhile *to take a break*... BUT, I do not Terminate the Game in the computer (Notebook) (to force an end to the Winning streak) (I Hibernate)...

It's not as bad as it looks… LOL…

*edit:*
Dennis, I spend more time Reading All of my Email and catching up on ALL LumberJocks Watched items that have happened overnight… * LOL*

Thank you… You have a nice Easter / Passover too…


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

My game of choice is Free Cell. My longest winning streak is around 8-9 games and I seem to be stuck at 60% for a winning percentage. On two occasions, I've managed to win without moving a card to the top cells.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

I couldn't believe you could win so many in a row until I saw you play just 1 suit. I play all suits, win about 1 out of ten; much easier said than done. very fun game. I prefer freecell as well, 76 is my hi streak so far but I tend to get lazy and play too fast.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

It's too much like work for me to play more than one suit…
... I start getting a headache! LOL

Sounds like you're doing good @ 50% on all suits!!
... unreal!


----------

